# 6yo F Maltese in AL needs home - asap!



## Whoolia (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I thought I would post this here in the hopes that someone can help. My information is sketchy, so please bear with me.

On my neighborhood email loop, a woman sent an email stating that a 6yo female, spayed maltese is in need of a home...so of course I called to get the scoop! This girl has been with the same family since she was a puppy but has spent most of her time in the crate. Now that she has kidney (or bladder?) stones, the family doesn't want to deal with this sweet girl at all and is planning to take her to the HUMANE SOCIETY....soon! I told my neighbor that I would do what I could to help find a forever home for this little girl since I am not in a position to take her right now. I have left a message for the Southeast Maltese Rescue but have not heard back. I would be willing to split airfare to get this dog to whoever can give her a good home. I do know that her shots are coming due soon and her health condition, while not serious, could possibly require surgery at some point to correct the problem. 

I'm sorry that I don't have more details, but I'm sure that could be arranged if anyone is seriously interested. Please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Unfortunately I don’t know if there is anything anyone can do without more details or hard contact information. It may be just a matter of hoping Southeast Maltese Rescue gets back to you. If you get more information let us know. Sorry I can’t be of more help, but without further details its hard.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue has volunteers who are SM members - hopefully one of them will see this thread.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Please see if you can get pictures to share and also contact Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue. If we all werent headed off to the Specialty I would have more time to find contacts. We do need more info though. How many Maltese are out there that are suffering in pens and cages?? Makes me crazier thinking about it. Edie


----------



## Whoolia (Jan 8, 2012)

Please let me know what further info (besides pictures, obviously) that you all need and I will do my best to get it. This all just came about late this afternoon and I wanted to get the ball rolling, so please forgive me! Just want to help this baby if possible.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Whoolia said:


> Please let me know what further info (besides pictures, obviously) that you all need and I will do my best to get it. This all just came about late this afternoon and I wanted to get the ball rolling, so please forgive me! Just want to help this baby if possible.


Pictures would be great, but also who do you have contact information for the family getting ride of the pup? Do you know what there plan is, for instance, when they are planning to give her up or bring her to a shelter? I think those are things rescues will need. Just a thought.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

SCMR info, in case you don't have it. Thanks for helping this little fluff.

*SCMR
P.O. Box 2005
Chattanooga, TN 37409
* *Email:*

*[email protected]* *Phone:*

*423-443-4082*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

How sad, poor baby. How can people be so cruel. God bless you for trying to help this little girl. I will pray that all ends well and safe for her. So sad.


----------

